# Beyond Firmware 2018.50.x: When/What is the Next Major Update?



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Pretty dead in the s/w/f/w thread (cue cricket sound). New build in the wings? New Summons? I got my attention.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

The newest build out there is 8 weeks old ... I guess (hope) something interesting is about to happen. I really hope exciting new features will come with the next build.
Summon+? Spotify? Sentry mode? More Atari games? Fart enhanced?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> The newest build out there is 8 weeks old ... I guess (hope) something interesting is about to happen. I really hope exciting new features will come with the next build.
> Summon+? Spotify? Sentry mode? More Atari games? Fart enhanced?


Smell-o-vision?


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

FRC said:


> Smell-o-vision?


If they do Smell-o-vision I expect they allow us to direct it to a seat like the fart sound ...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Pretty dead in the s/w/f/w thread (cue cricket sound). New build in the wings? New Summons? I got my attention.





Ze1000 said:


> The newest build out there is 8 weeks old ... I guess (hope) something interesting is about to happen. I really hope exciting new features will come with the next build.
> Summon+? Spotify? Sentry mode? More Atari games? Fart enhanced?


My thought on this is that they took a break for the holidays and are now focusing on a version that satisfies what ever unique needs are presented in Europe.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> My thought on this is that they took a break for the holidays and are now focusing on a version that satisfies what ever unique needs are presented in Europe.


Possible, but has no historical support. They never stopped for 8 weeks before. 
A possibility is that there is a new build out there, that they still can't release due to regulation. (No confirmation on NOA for example)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> Possible, but has no historical support. They never stopped for 8 weeks before.
> A possibility is that there is a new build out there, that they still can't release due to regulation. (No confirmation on NOA for example)


They've also never brought a car to Europe in such numbers.

They could release a new version without activating whatever could be held back due to regulation. In initial beta versions of V9 they had no confirmation on NOA and then killed it before releasing it wide.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> They've also never brought a car to Europe in such numbers.
> 
> They could release a new version without activating whatever could be held back due to regulation. In initial beta versions of V9 they had no confirmation on NOA and then killed it before releasing it wide.


I definitely agree, but it is odd anyway that there is no release for this long. I know that the toggle for no confirmation NOA is there, just hidden (remember the firs videos of V9 with the toggle) 
I am just speculating why such a gap in builds. Hoping for something big and that will surprise us in an awesome way ...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> I definitely agree, but it is odd anyway that there is no release for this long. I know that the toggle for no confirmation NOA is there, just hidden (remember the firs videos of V9 with the toggle)
> I am just speculating why such a gap in builds. Hoping for something big and that will surprise us in an awesome way ...


Yup. We're all just speculating! The only thing we know is that Elon said NoA without lane change confirmation and advanced summon is coming and it has been several weeks since we saw a build go wide for the Model 3.

It will be interesting to see what version the European cars are shipping with once they start getting delivered. A couple differences I can see that may need different coding are hardware changes in the charge port and tail lights.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Yup. We're all just speculating! The only thing we know is that Elon said NoA without lane change confirmation and advanced summon is coming and it has been several weeks since we saw a build go wide for the Model 3.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what version the European cars are shipping with once they start getting delivered. A couple differences I can see that may need different coding are hardware changes in the charge port and tail lights.


Tail lights are different in European version? Anyway, I vote for 50.7 on European version.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> Tail lights are different in European version? Anyway, I vote for 50.7 on European version.


Yes. They require amber lights for the turn signals.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Yes. They require amber lights for the turn signals.


Oh my god  !!! Now I got even more worried. I didn't know that the car I have for almost a year doesn't have amber blinkers


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Yes. They require amber lights for the turn signals.


And rear fog light in some market, we actually see the icon on power up on our N/A models


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> The newest build out there is 8 weeks old ... I guess (hope) something interesting is about to happen. I really hope exciting new features will come with the next build.
> Summon+? Spotify? Sentry mode? More Atari games? Fart enhanced?


My wish: Let the driver monitor, as a %, where the energy is going at any given time (propulsion, HVAC, battery conditioning, chassis electronics).


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Mod note: new thread created for your unbridled speculation. 

C'moooooon 2019.anything!


----------



## mrpetrov (Feb 1, 2019)

Confirmed 50.7 includes bidet function for European market.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Mod note: new thread created for your unbridled speculation.
> 
> C'moooooon 2019.anything!


I am going to put out an idea for Tesla. 
Release this week a 2020.x. Label it "The Future Now" as anything Tesla ...


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> C'moooooon 2019.anything!


Starting to sound like an addiction


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> I am going to put out an idea for Tesla.
> Release this week a 2020.x. Label it "The Future Now" as anything Tesla ...


I remember a book I read as a kid called Half Magic, where the characters got half of every wish and it never turned out well. For your wish, the next update would be 2020.x and whoops! Missed the part about this week.

In addition to everything mentioned, I would love some more advanced navigation like find x along my route, or route options.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> The newest build out there is 8 weeks old ... I guess (hope) something interesting is about to happen. I really hope exciting new features will come with the next build.
> Summon+? Spotify? Sentry mode? More Atari games? Fart enhanced?


The newest build was released January 28. Going strictly by the naming does not tell you how "old" a build is. The incremental builds often are more significant than the initial x.0 builds.
Having gaps in new releases is not all that rare, early last year there was about a 2 month gap between any release, incremental or not.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Service center put on my last invoice that the purple/flashing rearview camera issue, and the headlight flickering issue, are scheduled to be fixed with firmware 2019.4 but they had no confirmation of when it would be pushed out.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> The newest build was released January 28. Going strictly by the naming does not tell you how "old" a build is. The incremental builds often are more significant than the initial x.0 builds.
> Having gaps in new releases is not all that rare, early last year there was about a 2 month gap between any release, incremental or not.


Fact is right, but not actually accurate on the development process. The source of the build is still from December. No NEW build was released to the public since then.
Even when there are major changes on the Week.X, it is because it was inside of the initial source of that build. No new features are added on the minor releases, just enabled or fixed.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> My thought on this is that they took a break for the holidays and are now focusing on a version that satisfies what ever unique needs are presented in Europe.


Another speculation is that they are working on software/firmware for HW3.0!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Of the 1705 Model 3's registered with Teslafi, 97.4% are running some version of 50, with 94.3% (1607 cars) on 50.6. This version was first detected in the wild on January 18. The model 3's being unloaded overseas would have started being built just a little before this time. Will be interesting to see what version they have and if they have updates waiting on them. I could see us all being leveled at 50.6 for a few weeks until there are some miles driving overseas. Then the next release being put out with the advanced summon or sentry mode added, maybe both !

@Michael Russo do you mind sharing what SW version your S has?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> Of the 1705 Model 3's registered with Teslafi, 97.4% are running some version of 50, with 94.3% (1607 cars) on 50.6. This version was first detected in the wild on January 18. The model 3's being unloaded overseas would have started being built just a little before this time. Will be interesting to see what version they have and if they have updates waiting on them. I could see us all being leveled at 50.6 for a few weeks until there are some miles driving overseas. Then the next release being put out with the advanced summon or sentry mode added, maybe both !
> 
> @Michael Russo do you mind sharing what SW version your S has?


I guess the eruo 3s have been spotted with Spotify for streaming, not sure if that requires a different SW or not


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

My take is that the next release will be NOA without stock confirmation. Followed by dash camera update. Then advance summon after that. These are all enhancements to the current features offered. But I agree that they have been busy with the hardware 3 implementation because of the internal employee test program with hw 3 . Also, they will include bug fixes to known problems with these releases. Version 10 will be FSD,with stop signs and stoplights recognition, will be released in the fall.

This will be after Hw 3 is deployed to take advantage of the larger neural networks and to get folks to order FSD after standard range Model 3 is ready to be ordered.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

According to Elon Musk, next week we will have a new build. Sentry mode and Dog mode.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

So that means 2-3 more months. lol


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> So that means 2-3 more months. lol


3 months maybe, 6 definitely.


----------

